# Bí quyết vàng đẩy lùi chứng chuột rút cho mẹ bầu!



## Hoàng Huyền (12/7/19)

Chuột rút khi mang thai không chỉ gây khó chịu, đau đớn mà còn khiến bà bầu cảm thấy lo lắng. Những thông tin dưới đây sẽ giúp bạn hiểu được  phương án xử trí để giảm thiểu chuột rút trong suốt thai kỳ.

*Nguyên nhân dẫn đến chuột rút khi mang thai*
Chưa có nguyên cứu nào về nguyên nhân của chứng chuột rút khi mang thai. Dưới đây là 1 số lý giải dẫn đến tình trạng chuột rút ở bà bầu được các bác sĩ sản khoa chỉ ra.
– Toàn bộ cân nặng cơ thể gây áp lực nhiều hơn tới các cơ bắp ở chân nên dễ khiến cơ vùng chân bị chuột rút.
- Do tử cung ngày càng to ra làm tăng áp lực lên các mạch máu chính đưa máu từ chân lên tim và những dây thần kinh từ tủy sống đến chân.
- Các bệnh về: chứng ợ hơi, khó tiêu, sỏi thận, bàng quang… cũng dễ khiến bà bầu tăng nguy cơ bị chuột rút.
- Thiếu canxi: Một nguyên nhân phổ hàng đầu  khiến bà bầu bị chuột rút là do thiếu canxi. Trong giai đoạn mang thai, nhất là những thai kì cuối nhu cầu canxi của cơ thể tăng cao để “phục vụ” cho sự phát triển của bé. Khi lượng canxi không được cung cấp đầy đủ, cơ thể mẹ có xu hướng tự “rút” canxi để truyền cho bé.

*Bị chuột rút khi mang thai có nguy hiểm không?*
Chuột rút là một hiện tượng phổ biến khi mang thai và thường không nguy hiểm. Tuy nhiên bị chuột rút kèm theo các triệu chứng như: ra máu, bị nổi mụn nhiều, đau mạnh ở bụng hay trên đỉnh vai, thân nhiệt tăng. Các cơn đau đớn dữ dội… Mẹ bầu cần nhanh chóng đến các cơ sở y tế để được kiểm tra và chữa trị kịp thời.
Bà bầu bị chuột rút không nên lo lắng nhưng cần cảnh giác chớ chủ quan với ý nghĩ chuột rút là hiện tượng tự nhiên. Chú ý khi gặp các biểu hiện bất thường.

*Bí quyết ngăn ngừa chuột rút trong suốt thai kỳ*

*Cách 1: Uống bổ sung Canxi*
Để ngăn chặn và khắc phục tình trạng bị chuột rút khi mang thai, chị em cần bổ sung canxi cho bà bầu đầy đủ . Nhu cầu canxi tăng dần theo từng giai đoạn 800 -1500mg canxi nguyên tố/ngày.
Nếu tình trạng thiếu canxi kéo dài trong thai kỳ, bé có khả năng còi xương ngay từ trong bụng mẹ, gây nên các dị tật về xương, còi xương bẩm sinh, thấp, lùn,…

*Cách 2: Vận động chân tay thường xuyên*
Tập luyện thể dục đều đặn mỗi ngày là cách giảm chuột rút cũng như tăng cường sức khỏe. Các bài tập với đôi chân: co duỗi các bắp chân thường xuyên vào ban ngày và trước khi đi ngủ nên co duỗi chân thêm vài lần.
Ngoài ra, các mẹ bầu có thể thực hiện thêm các động tác yoga, thể thao nhẹ, đi bộ… Vận động thường xuyên giúp tăng cường lưu thông tuần hoàn máu tốt hơn cho cả mẹ và bé.

*Cách 3: Massage chân tay, vùng bị chuột rút*
_Massage giúp giảm cảm giác đau và đề phòng chuột rút khi mang thai._
Tự massage vùng bị chuột rút hoặc nhờ người thân xoa bóp mỗi khi tê mỏi giúp bà bầu dễ chịu hơn. Bấm huyệt bàn chân giúp tuần hoàn máu tốt hơn cho bà bầu. Từ đó, giảm thiểu các cơn co cơ, tê bì chân tay.

*Cách 4: Kê chân lên gối mềm*
Khi ngủ hoặc nằm nghỉ ngơi, mẹ có thể kê chân cao một chút với chiếc gối/chăn mềm để không cản trở sự lưu thông máu. Tư thế ngủ khi mang thai nên nằm nghiêng và kẹp 1 cái gối giữa 2 chân. Bà bầu nên đổi tư thế ngủ tránh hiện tượng đau lưng khi mang thai, mỏi người, tê chân…

*Cách 5: Chườm ấm*
Dùng túi nước ấm đặt lên bụng hoặc phía dưới bụng cũng là cách phòng ngừa chuột rút. Lưu ý nhiệt độ nước ấm khoảng 40 độ C, không nên dùng nước quá nóng.
Các bí quyết giúp giảm tình trạng khó chịu cho chị em bị chuột rút khi mang thai. Việc bổ sung đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng bao gồm các khoáng tốt canxi, magie… rất quan trọng trong phòng ngừa hiện tượng chuột rút ở bà bầu.


----------



## phuonglan (14/7/19)

Bài viết thật hay, uống canxi có thể ngăn ngừa chuột rút đáng kể.


----------



## ngocthuy0397 (16/7/19)

Nếu thiếu canxi mẹ bầu không chỉ bị chuột rút mà còn dễ bị tê tay, tê chân, đau lưng,..Vì vậy mẹ bầu nên bổ sung canxi cần thiết trong thai kỳ nhé!


----------

